# Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama



## Mahi-Mahi (3. März 2006)

Um allen Big Game Interressierten Boardies etwas die Zähne lang zu machen.In der Tropic Star Lodge wurden mit 8 Booten !! in den vergangenen 14 Tagen gefangen:53 Blue Marlin,29 Black Marlin,173 Sailfish+101 Mahi-Mahi !! Bis auf die Mahis und div.Tunas alle releast !!

                            Tight Lines                 Jan|wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (3. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

wow.. hab zwar nich so die ahnung vom big game fishing hört sich aber nicht schlecht an .... 
irgendwann werd ichs auchmal ausprobieren können 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Sailfisch (3. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Um allen Big Game Interressierten Boardies etwas die Zähne lang zu machen.In der Tropic Star Lodge wurden mit 8 Booten !! in den vergangenen 14 Tagen gefangen:53 Blue Marlin,29 Black Marlin,173 Sailfish+101 Mahi-Mahi !! Bis auf die Mahis und div.Tunas alle releast !!
> 
> Tight Lines                 Jan|wavey:



Willst Du mich jetzt völlig kirre machen! |evil: 

Ne, ne, ne der Mann macht mich fertig.


----------



## Karstein (3. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

@ Jan: denk dran, Tanni ist dann dabei, gelle? :m


----------



## Rausreißer (4. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Oh, man Jan,
Du willst mich wohl über den Teich locken?  |supergri 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (4. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Meine Fresse |uhoh: 
Haben die nur einen run oder ist das Normal ;+


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

:q Na, das lässt ja hoffen:q 

In gut 14 Tagen bin ich nämlich auf dem Weg nach Costa Rica, welches ja bekanntlich an Panama grenzt! Und auch dort sind die letzte Woche etliche Marlins und noch viel mehr Sails und Tunas wieder releast worden.

|laola: |laola: 
Was bin ich schon aufgeregt!


----------



## saily (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Mein Lieber Mann|rolleyes ,

das sind ja Fänge besser als zu Hemingways besten Zeiten#6 !

Da hin will...:g  Hat einer von Euch nen guten Farbkopierer mit dem man
meine 100-Euronoten ein bisschen vermehren könnte?? 

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## woolver (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Das ist bei der Tropic Star Lodge in der grad laufenden Hochsaison normal,dort gibt es keine Berufsfischerei und aus diesem Grunde 20 mins von der Lodge entfernt Unmengen von Baitfischen,dazu kleine skips und Bonitos.Ich hatte das bei einem früheren Posting bereits erwähnt mit website,aber nur etwas unglauben geerntet )) wichtig ist auch, es wird alles released!!!!!!!!!
gruss
woolver


----------



## FalkenFisch (10. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das bei einem früheren Posting bereits erwähnt mit website,aber nur etwas unglauben geerntet )) wichtig ist auch, es wird alles released!!!!!!!!!


 
Ne Ne, geglaubt habe ich Dir schon, allein der Preis|uhoh: hat mich davon abgehalten, sogleich zu buchen!

Gruß,

FalkenFisch


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Wahnsinn:g , fast unglaublich das es solche Fangmeldungen noch gibt.

Sach mal, mir hat jemand gesagt, daß Panama recht teuer wäre, hast Du parat was die Ausfahrten dort kosten ?


----------



## Sailfisch (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

Könnte etwas dauern! Jan ist momentan on tour!


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. März 2006)

*AW: Fangbericht Tropic Star Lodge Panama*

In Vertretung von Jan versuche ich´s mal. 

Unter www.tropicstar.com findet man die aktuell gültigen package-pricings. Da ist dann Unterkunft und der Großteil der Verpflegung enthalten, der Flug kommt dann aber noch dazu. Wenn man mit einem oder zwei Freunden fahren kann, geht´s eigentlich. Wenn man das Boot für sich haben möchte (oder muß, weil keiner mitwill) wird´s natürlich teuer.


----------

